# Cold Front Bass



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Guys : I have the opportunity to fish a private lake this Thursday and was wondering if these cold,windy last few days will turn the bass off or can we expect to catch a few.Thanks for your replies.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I had a similar opportunity on Sunday, and got the ol' skunk:S I tried damn near every bait in the box. This is a pond where I've seen some lunkers too! I think soft plastics really slow may be your only hope. But even that may be a waste of time.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

It all honestly I think the dropping temps and wind is going to be better for you. It is nearing winter and as the temps fall the bass are feeding before the water gets too cold and makes them lethargic. Try spinnerbaits/crankbaits on the windblown side.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

CARP 104 said:


> Try spinnerbaits/crankbaits on the windblown side.


I tried this on Sunday and had my best day of bass fishing in quite a long time. I was on a lake, not a pond, but this should still work for you. I was using a medium depth crank that dives 4-6'... just use colors that look like the forage.


----------



## fishnking09 (Dec 29, 2007)

ive been fishing a gravel pit the last few days and have been doing very. fish deep water and fish slow with jigs,tubes, slow roll spinnerbaits along the bottom ect. you should do pretty good.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it depends on two things, size and depth of the pond.

I live on a small 13acre lake that is fairly shallow. It warms alot faster than the big lakes in spring, but also cools quite faster in the fall. I was out before the cold front and did terrible. Some of the smaller lakes are past their fall bite, and onto their colder, slower winter haunts.

Conversly I hit mosquito recently and had a great day, one of the best days for numbers all year. Water temps here were much warmer in the shallows.

If the water is warmer, mid 50's the bite will be good if you throw larger cranks/spinners onto the windblown shore and up in creek mouths.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

My buddy and i hit up my home lake the other day in Southern Mich. and i had a pretty great day with a big spinnerbait with a black skirt, colorado blade, and a white grub for a trailer. I've always done pretty well with a colorado late in the season. manic depressive weather, high of 42, raining sideways one minute, then sunny and calm the next, all day. We almost didnt go out it was so brutal when we first set out. Glad we talked ourselves into it though. In 4 hrs or so of fishing i managed 6 bass, biggest went 4 lbs, a few 2 lbers, only one dink, and a decent pike around 25", all slow rolling that same bait. Wish i had more time to throw at it, fish really seemed to be keyed in on the spinnerbait. My friend caught none cuz he cant seem to find confidence in the spinnerbait for some reason. Hates em. He tried all his regular tricks, but they wanted the spinnerbait. Hopefully i can get a few more before it's over. Bass don't fear fall cold fronts.


----------

